# Word of the Day: Macaronic



## Capt Lightning (Jul 29, 2020)

Macaronic - incorporating words  from different languages into a piece of text - often as a pun or for humorous / satirical effect.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 29, 2020)

I think of macaronic as macaroni salad, only related to words.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

I couldn't come up with a sentence to use this word, macaronic;
however, it reminded me of the old silly song, with the line, "he stuck a feather in his cap and called it macaroni!"

Perhaps he should have called it macaronic?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 31, 2020)

An example of Macaronic verse using some French  ..

My auntie Michelle is big in the BON
(As well as the hip and the thigh).
And when she exhales, OUI haul out our sails
And ride on the wind of VERSAILLES.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

Macaronic is not a word meaning something made from Pasta and cheese...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I couldn't come up with a sentence to use this word, macaronic;
> however, it reminded me of the old silly song, with the line, "he stuck a feather in his cap and called it macaroni!"
> 
> Perhaps he should have called it macaronic?


There's a whole lot of macaroni, I mean, macaronic going on, on this thread!


----------

